# Moving a swarm? Uncooperative bees.



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

I caught a big swarm couple of days ago. They like the hive I gave them apparently -- they've stayed two nights. Now I want to bring them home, which is only 500 yards away on a semi-friendly neighbor's property, but it's been so warm that the bees aren't all going in the hive -- even at night (it got down to about 58 last night). There is always a couple hundred bees gathered by the entrance (defense, I'm guessing). Last night I taped the top (w/ a screen so the hive is ventilated), but when I tried to tape the entrance the bees got ornery and started pouring out in a hurry. 

I know how to make them content once I get them to my property, but aside from cooler temps (nothing forecast too soon) what will make them go into the hive? Rain?

I have a reducer on the hive but it's really too small (the bees get in the ends of the entrance and the regular opening). I could go over and tape the ends in the middle of the day. But the main entrance is always smothered with bees.

Hmmmmm


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

Give them more room. they shouldnt be bearding like that this early in th season. Add another hive body with frames.




rhetoric said:


> I caught a big swarm couple of days ago. They like the hive I gave them apparently -- they've stayed two nights. Now I want to bring them home, which is only 500 yards away on a semi-friendly neighbor's property, but it's been so warm that the bees aren't all going in the hive -- even at night (it got down to about 58 last night). There is always a couple hundred bees gathered by the entrance (defense, I'm guessing). Last night I taped the top (w/ a screen so the hive is ventilated), but when I tried to tape the entrance the bees got ornery and started pouring out in a hurry.
> 
> I know how to make them content once I get them to my property, but aside from cooler temps (nothing forecast too soon) what will make them go into the hive? Rain?
> 
> ...


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

That's what I wondered/thought. I just didn't want to give them too much space and cause them to leave. 

So clearly I need a new box, but I'm wondering... since it's only 3/400 bees outside the entrance and I know the DO fit (since they did when it was 50 degrees) would they go in if I smoked them tonite? I'm thinking I'd rather not add a box and then try and lift that whole thing into my truck (I have to tend w/ an electric fence, etc.). Can I count on those bees going if smoked? Because I could smoke, tape the entrance, and THEN add another box when I get them to my property. 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Trust me, just add another box like wild beekeeper said and they will all go in. Then when you want to move them run a ratchet strap around the whole hive, tape/screen the entrance and pick it up and go, it should be lite since its a new swarm, its not like you will be moving a brood chamber and a 90# deep full of honey!!

Just remember, if you are running a solid bottom board, screen the entrance, dont tape it or you will have dead bees at the new location from asphixiation, they need some sort of ventilation, which sounds like you did screen the entrance. If you are using #8 hardware cloth just cut a 2" strip the same width as the entrance and fold it in half in a V shape and stuff it into the entrance with the poinit of the V going into the hive, its quick and painless and easy to remove once you are at the new location as well.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Moving a short distance I wouldn't bother trying to seal them inside. Move slow and they will hold on to the hive. I moved a boxed cutout last weekend with nothing but a mosquito net over the hive, it worked just fine.


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

wildbeekeeper said:


> Give them more room. they shouldnt be bearding like that this early in th season. Add another hive body with frames.


Done! Added another box this morning. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

Welp. I added the box today, but when I went out tonite there were still bees on the porch. Not as many, but enough to give me trouble But the neighbor was anxious about the bees on his property so I went ahead and taped up the top and sides (instead of the ratchet strap), then smoked the bees on the porch and almost all of them went inside. I then stuffed steel wool in the openings, loaded the hive on my pickup and drove them home. I just went out a few minutes ago and they were already cleaning up the mulch I left on the porch. I also put some brush in front of the hive to help them reorient to the new digs location. Thanks for your help! I've gone from one hive to 4 in about 2 weeks (1 split, 2 swarms).


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have tried the branch and not satificed with the results. Might try a towel over the front of the hive, forcing all the bees to find a way out to the sides.


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

Today was day two in the new location and the hive just seems as busy as ever. And despite the second box, they still like to hang outside on the porch. I can live w/ that.

Tonite I took my split (not the swarm) apart and set it in a new location. I'm a bit nervous because it's only 20 feet or so from the previous location. But the entrance is facing the other way and I have the branches and mulch in position. I left the screen separator on the bottom (I set this split on top of the old hive w/ the entrance on the other side) for now to let them keep coming in and out the little swivel door. After then reset their GPS (is there a name for that?) I will take off the screen and let them get to work.


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

Lotsa bees going back to the old entrance. I set up a box there to see if I can entice them in and then move them to the new home. Of course, this may have been happening w/ the swarms I got, I just didn't go back and monitor the original site. Hopefully they have enough built up to survive w/ the loss of a few bees.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Might try a towel over the front of the hive, forcing all the bees to find a way out to the sides.


----------

